# Bought my first DSLR. Why didn't I get one earlier?! *picture samples*



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm over the moon with my new DSLR. I've done a massive amount of research and I'm learning to use it in manual mode. I've only had it for 2 days and I feel as if I'm already getting the hang of it.

It's a Canon 760D and after much debating I bought a Sigma 35mm f/1.4 ART lens which on a crop sensor like my 760D it's the equivalent of 56mm on a full frame camera. 'The nifty fifty'.

Obviously I'm still learning but I don't think these are too bad! These pictures are in a different league to what I'm used to;









My favourite is the action running shot of my partner and dog. It's so sharp for an action shot.


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Great photos, dog looks nice too


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

Nice pics - but blimey, nothing like jumping straight in there with an awesome lens.
If you're playing with AV, TV and manual already, that's great. I was helping out at a course yesterday for our local photography club and it still shocks me how many people have a nice SLR and still only shoot in full auto.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Brilliant photos - top marks fella, love those shots


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

They look very good, and the dog looks lovely


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Excellent photos


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone! The pictures are so clean and sharp when viewing the original files. Obviously they're downscaled when uploaded for forum use.



rob28 said:


> Nice pics - but blimey, nothing like jumping straight in there with an awesome lens.
> If you're playing with AV, TV and manual already, that's great. I was helping out at a course yesterday for our local photography club and it still shocks me how many people have a nice SLR and still only shoot in full auto.


I'm using AV mode as I figured I should get used to that before shooting fully in manual mode and having to worry about shutter speed too. I don't understand why someone would buy a nice DSLR and only use auto? Doesn't that defeat the point of getting one in the first place? :lol:

I did loads of research and I figured it's better to get the best lens for best pictures (eventually). You'd only end up replacing the kit lens further down the line.

....oh, and is it bad that I'm already eyeing up my next lens? A wide angle one? (Canon EF-S 10-22 f/3.5) This is going to get expensive....... :lol::wall:


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

You've got it right - good glass makes a lot of difference.
Have a look at the Tokina 11-16 f/2/8. It's great for landscapes and also for low light/night sky due to the big aperture. I'm actually looking to sell mine as I've gone full frame and it's equivalent to an EF-S - suitable for crop sensors only. It's replacement will hopefully be a Samyang/Rokinon 24mm, f/1.4.

As for expensive, yes. Yes it will. In the last 12 months I've got a 6D body, 100-400L mark 2 and a G3X camera for the wife. With a couple more accessories, I'm up over $6000..... But I enjoy it, so why not.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

I must say they look great! Very crisp images and very nice on the eye!


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Very nice pictures. You'll get the hang of it in no time. Just practise practise practise and read lots of YouTube tutorials. Mike Browne is a good place to start on YouTube.


----------

